# Bleeding during and after?



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

Ok this is the second time this has happened. We are aggressive and he goes deep and it’s great, but he’s noticed that I’m bleeding after. Then I will notice later in the day- it’s new mixed with old blood? No pain just sore inside. 


I’m worried. You think I could be dry? I’m ok with being aroused and then I find I get dry- but I’m still turned on. I’m 46 BTW


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Sue4473 said:


> Ok this is the second time this has happened. We are aggressive and he goes deep and it’s great, but he’s noticed that I’m bleeding after. Then I will notice later in the day- it’s new mixed with old blood? No pain just sore inside.
> 
> 
> I’m worried. You think I could be dry? I’m ok with being aroused and then I find I get dry- but I’m still turned on. I’m 46 BTW


This happened to me with my first boyfriend post-divorce, when I discovered that I actually liked sex aggressive and a little rough (never had it that way with my XH, or boyfriends before him). I happened to have my annual OB/GYN visit shortly after I started dating him, so after the exam, when she said that everything looked perfectly normal, I asked her about the post-sex bleeding. 

She chuckled and said, "You like rough sex, am I right? And your partner is relatively well-endowed? A decent size?"

And I was like, "Well, I just discovered it... and yes."

She replied, "It's ok, it's nothing to be embarrassed about. I noticed abrasions on your cervix, which happens a lot with rough sex. If your vaginal canal hasn't had enough arousal or time to fully extend, your partner will hit your cervix, which can cause abrasions and minor bleeding. It's nothing to worry about, unless it doesn't stop in a day or so."

The point of my story is that it is likely nothing, but you should still check in with your OB/GYN if it keeps happening. 

It could also be polyps outside your cervix that are being broken during sex, which are usually benign and not an issue; rough sex also causes a LOT of suction which could draw out blood from your uterus that wasn't expelled during your last period. 

One last possibility is that you are dehydrated: vaginally lubrication is comprised mainly of plasma pulled from the blood that rushes to your pelvic region when you are aroused. If you are dehydrated, you body will be low on plasma, and your body may pull a combination of blood and plasma to provide lubrication, so it could appear that you are bleeding, depending on the ration of blood to plasma.

Or it could be a combination of some or all these things. 

TLDR version: it's likely nothing, but see your doctor just in case.

ETA: If you're aroused but still dry, it is likely vaginal and/or cervical abrasions. Try lubing up and see if that solves the problem.


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

Thank you so much! 
It helps most definitely.
Yeah I guess I like it a little rough. 🤪
Fingering is a tad rough too.
I will keep all those in mind, and make an appt as well 


☺Sue


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Bleeding when you don’t expect it should always be checked by a doctor but usually is nothing. The cervix is very friable, meaning it bleeds easily. So get it checked but don’t freak out until a doctor tells you something is wrong.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

Same issue here (just turned 48 Friday). My doctor said the same. Perimenopause is so fun! I have found that I don’t orgasm from PIV with lube so I will take the occasional bleeding. And it is so confusing because I don’t feel like I am dry and he doesn’t feel like I am dry - but there is a great divide between “wet” and “not dry”.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes this happens sometimes. It is the price we pay for some fun sometimes.

Totally worth it. Schwing!


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Sue4473 said:


> Thank you so much!
> It helps most definitely.
> Yeah I guess I like it a little rough. 🤪
> Fingering is a tad rough too.
> ...


You're welcome. Freaked me out when it happened, so I know what you're feeling 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm 44. Last summer I noticed bleeding during and/or after sex and my GP decided to check me out with a quick pelvic exam and schedule me for an ultrasound. Turns out, I had a thickened endometrial lining that was causing it. Thickened endometrial lining can be a precursor to cancer. So, I was referred from my GP to a specialist OB/Gyn to be checked. He concurred with the GP's findings and ordered a biopsy. Thankfully, nothing cancerous. I now have to be checked yearly. I've been given the option of cauterizing the uterine walls or even hysterectomy, but I'm not there yet. 

So, yeah, go in!!!


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

I just made an appt for Friday. 
I bled a little today, but then when I wiped sorry. TMI- it was faint 

I just made it a well woman as I need one anyway. Now I’m scared, but I will feel better after I go. Thanks all for your words 

Sue


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Sue4473 said:


> I just made an appt for Friday.
> I bled a little today, but then when I wiped sorry. TMI- it was faint
> 
> I just made it a well woman as I need one anyway. Now I’m scared, but I will feel better after I go. Thanks all for your words
> ...


You don't need to be scared. The chance of it being anything bad is slim. It's most likely nothing.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

Thank you 😊


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

I’ve experienced this before, and attributed it to the sex being rougher, and the man being fairly well endowed. This happened once with my current beau who is neither super-well endowed or rough, and my bed looked like a murder scene. There was way too much blood to not be worried, so I went to my doctor who ran some tests, and the bacterial vaginosis one came back positive. Easy fix! I’d suggest making a trip to see your doctor if you’re worried; peace of mind means a lot!


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

@Ursula- 
If you don’t mind me asking what is Bacterial vaginosis?

I have an IUD and thought well maybe he irritated that, but yes I think I remember a thread awhile back when you said this happened.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Sue4473 said:


> @Ursula-
> If you don’t mind me asking what is Bacterial vaginosis?
> 
> I have an IUD and thought well maybe he irritated that, but yes I think I remember a thread awhile back when you said this happened.


Bacterial vaginosis is an overgrowth of a bacteria in the vagina. It can cause very irritated tissues that can then lead to bleeding. It is not a sexually transmitted disease although in some cases a partner does need to be treated if the women keeps getting the infection back again. It is treated with antibiotics. 

This has more info on it for you: 

https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/bacterial-vaginosis/symptoms-causes/syc-20352279


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Last time I had sex I was pretty dry and we had to use lube. And we had to reapply the lube in the middle of sex. Afterwards I was bleeding. It’s all about friction. If your a little dry and its rough sex it’s not uncommon to bleed. But I don’t think it’s necessarily a good thing. Clearly I need a better lube because mine wasn’t doing the job.


----------



## attheend02 (Jan 8, 2019)

Girl_power said:


> Last time I had sex I was pretty dry and we had to use lube. And we had to reapply the lube in the middle of sex. Afterwards I was bleeding. It’s all about friction. If your a little dry and its rough sex it’s not uncommon to bleed. But I don’t think it’s necessarily a good thing. Clearly I need a better lube because mine wasn’t doing the job.


Coconut oil.


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

Hey all/

Went to the doctor, and all is good!
She says the uterine lining gets thinner with age, and with friction can cause irritation and bleeding. She checked everything and said she will check for Bacteria Vaginosis- as there could be a mess up of hormone imbalance.

I feel better! Oh and lube. Get lube lol

Sue


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Sue4473 said:


> Hey all/
> 
> Went to the doctor, and all is good!
> She says the uterine lining gets thinner with age, and with friction can cause irritation and bleeding. She checked everything and said she will check for Bacteria Vaginosis- as there could be a mess up of hormone imbalance.
> ...


Whoo hoo, I'm so glad that everything is a-okay!! Not knowing is such a stressful time, so I'm glad your results turned out in your favour


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Sue4473 said:


> Hey all/
> 
> Went to the doctor, and all is good!
> She says the uterine lining gets thinner with age, and with friction can cause irritation and bleeding. She checked everything and said she will check for Bacteria Vaginosis- as there could be a mess up of hormone imbalance.
> ...


Good news 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

We are mid forties and the same thing happens to us from time to time when we get rough. My wife visited the doctor.... nothing was wrong with her.


----------

